# filiform & followers



## lauraavsi (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello, 

Our Dr. does a urethral dilation with filiform & followers. We have been billing it with just the 52281 because it is reimbursed at a higher rate than the other codes i have found. But I was wondering how others are billing this procedure. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## dmdkey (Jul 21, 2014)

If the documentation does not support the use of a cystoscope you would use CPT code 53620 for the dilation performed using "filiforms and followers".  If the dilation was done via cystoscope then you would code for 52281.


----------



## kvangoor (Jul 21, 2014)

Is this a male or female?


----------

